# Meet Luna 💕



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve mentioned before how happy and lucky I am to have Luna. She really does consider the goats as her own and seems to know where she’s most needed if they are split up at all (like during kidding season, I had a FF sneak off and have triplets and she stayed near them ❤)



































I do have to spend a little more time with her this time of year and brush her out well. We get temps in the triple digits but I do not shave her. I believe the outer coat offers some protection from the sun, so I just brush out all the thick fluff. I’ll have to go over her a few times this month. I do use scissors to trim her haunches and underside of tail as she hates that being brushed 😅
Worst maintenance that she needs is the dew claws on her hind feet. I usually end up having to lay on her as she’s spinning in the dirt in order to cut them 🤣

we brushed her out today as everyone was laying around soaking up the sunshine.. I didn’t get a picture of the chop job on her backside since she sensed/smelled/saw a coyote to run chase off. Of course, once I was back inside she is back laying with her goats 😆



my horse weaved thru the goats laying around to get some minerals. We pour a bag of loose minerals in the tractor tire… it’s supposed to be positioned so the rain doesn’t get in, but depending on the wind,,it does get wet sometimes 🤷🏼‍♀️
goats and horses alike still eat it so I guess it works.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

such a rough life… everyone laying around enjoying the sunshine. Some days I wish I could be a goat 😂☀🍀


----------



## AmyM505 (9 mo ago)

Luna is beautiful. My Great Pyrenees, Marley, died about 2 years ago. She was 14 years old. Hopefully, I will get another one this year when I get my goats.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thank you- and I’m sorry about losing yours, that’s never easy even when they’ve had a long life.
I’ve been thinking about getting a 2nd LGD pretty soon. Luna is only 5 so hopefully she’s got a long time still. But I could get a pup to let her train up for when she slows down. It would have to be a boy tho (she’s kind of mean to my female dog - the little one in my avatar. She’s not really little at 60#’s, just little compared to Lunas 120#’s 😅) and I’m slightly worried if a male dog wouldn’t be as loving to the little babies. I’d read that females tend to have more maternal instincts- which makes sense!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She's gorgeous! I think @Moers kiko boars keeps a male with her babies


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> She's gorgeous! I think @Moers kiko boars keeps a male with her babies


I really shouldn’t lump dogs into a group. I know there are good and bad females/males in any breed. I’ve just been so lucky with Luna all around- especially after seeing some peoples thoughts on Great Pyrenees as a whole. Lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s beautiful! Is she a Great Pyrenees? My cousin had one. It’s such a beautiful and sweet breed!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> She’s beautiful! Is she a Great Pyrenees? My cousin had one. It’s such a beautiful and sweet breed!


Thank you- and yes, she’s a GP. She’s been so great with the goats right from the start. We got her when she was about 6 months old… she’d spent the beginning of her life with a sheep herd and both her parents were working dogs. So that’s the only training she’s had and it’s worked perfectly 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Rancho Draco ..you are goooood. I do have a Huge.Male Anatolian shepherd. He loves his babies. He takes alot from the does, more than I would. My female Anatoluan was Not good to little ones. But Savaski, hes a sweetheart and GREAT Protector.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Rancho Draco ..you are goooood. I do have a Huge.Male Anatolian shepherd. He loves his babies. He takes alot from the does, more than I would. My female Anatoluan was Not good to little ones. But Savaski, hes a sweetheart and GREAT Protector.
> View attachment 228690


He's lovely! I tend to remember the little things. It's the important things that get lost in the cobwebs in the back of my head.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Luna is beautiful! And she sounds like a great dog. I know what you mean about feeling like you got super lucky. I know I’ll need to add one or more eventually, but I am worried I won’t hit the LGD jackpot again. 

(And [mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] Savaski has a face that says you can trust him with the tiniest of babies. He seems gentle and protective. Too sweet!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> Luna is beautiful! And she sounds like a great dog. I know what you mean about feeling like you got super lucky. I know I’ll need to add one or more eventually, but I am worried I won’t hit the LGD jackpot again.
> 
> 
> (And [mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] Savaski has a face that says you can trust him with the tiniest of babies. He seems gentle and protective. Too sweet!)


thank you ❤

He does- definitely the face of a good boy 😍


----------

